# Drywall mud 2nd, 3rd coats



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

The green lid mud is used for taping & primary mudding. Blue lid mud can be used for final coat(s), but doesn't have to be.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I just did my first major drywall job in my basement. I used the purple lid the whole way through. I can't imagine that the other "types" of compound would make that much of a difference. I'd say use the same, like I did, so you don't end up with 2 or 3 different types of "leftovers" in the end. Just 1 partial bucket.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are going use just one, use "all purpose". The lid color usually depends on the brand. Do not set tape with anything marked strictly for topping and finishing. USG/Sheetrock brand mud with the green lid is an all purpose and is the old stand by for a lot of guys. Purple lid is a mid-weight and Blue lid is a light-weight. LaFarge has a couple more colors. Proform's colors are not all the same. Read the label, not just the lid color.


----------

